# Johnson folding goose decoys



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone familiar with the old time Johnson folding Goose decoys? Wondering what these relics might be worth these days and if they are worth using anymore. Had an old timer hand over a sack of them to me. Id like to make sure I fairly compensate him for these.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a dozen. No idea on value.


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

Most people on the auction sites list them for between 50 and 75 a dozen.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

Brett, do you or use yours, do you like them or find they are effective? the ones I've got have allot of chipping paint on the neck and head. Not sure what I make of em just yet but I'm not a very experienced waterfowler at this point either. trying to decide if I want to mess with hauling them out into the fields with all our other Crap or not.


----------



## Bret (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to. I haven't tried using them in years. Mine were in pretty good shape the last time I pulled them out and looked at them. I killed a few honks over them, but that was back when I first started hunting geese a little in the early 90s. I mixed them in with a few shells most of the time though. In fact a had two bands that I shot over them at PSG. I've lost one now.


I don't really even hunt geese these days. If you try them let me know how it works out.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I have 2 doz. & when I set up in the field they for sure go in the spred.(great fillers) DON'T THINK YOU CAN"T KILL BIRDS OVER THEM, YOU CAN! Since they fold out like they do I think it helps to give the birds some body to look at as they work. Siloetts won't do that. I had 1 of the doz. passed down from a grandpa & the other I picked up on KSL a few years back. Got them for $25 I think? Value is going to depend on if your wanting to kill birds over them or have them as antiuque/decor. I have seen them on KSL & ebay for $200 or more if you can find the right collector I guess?


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

The original bag that the decoys came with is worth more than the decoys. I've sold some through ebay. I've never got $200 though. I know there's a dozen on there for $40 right now. I usually maybe get $75 and once sold just the bag for $40. I always come across the gesse. I wish I could find some ducks.


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

I still use mine every year but with 5 dozen, perhaps I should sell 'me off an pocket some cash. Seriously though, I find them great for for walk in hunts (back when I could do that) in wet grass for ducks. 3 dozen are easily backpack able and the mallards couldn't care less if they look like geese.


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

I was actually given the original bag and stakes with these decoys. Interesting info guys, Thank you.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Might be fun to hunt over them in Canada. Maybe with an old Model 12 shooting 2 3/4" shells. Very cool.


----------



## SidVicious (Aug 19, 2014)

I have about 5 dozen of them, but I don't really use them. They seem to have a lot of shine to them. On a cloudy day I'm sure they'd still be fine, though.


----------

